# Reptile Hides-Please Look



## MoskiWoski (Aug 6, 2013)

Hey everyone, I know this a primarily a snake site, but I also know that where there's snakes, there's usually other reptiles too. 

Anyway, I made a couple of these hides for my reptiles, and a couple for a friend. I was thinking of making several and taking them to the next reptile show in my area. So my question is, what are your opinions? Do you think I would be successful in selling them? And about how much should I ask, as far as price? 

They are solid slate stone. (The lighter in the last pic it just for size reference.) 




I can make them almost any size and shape, so if you have any suggestions, please let me know. 

Thanks a lot everyone.


----------



## MathewB (Aug 6, 2013)

I think they need to be more closed in, like a cave. I think It'll make whatever's in thee feel more secure


----------



## Red-Ink (Aug 6, 2013)

Great for lizards particularly varanids if you stack levels tight... snakes however, not snug enough (not saying they won't use them though).


----------



## wokka (Aug 6, 2013)

It is difficult to manufacture in Australia as you are competing with overseas slave and child labour. Another disadvantage is that directly imported sales less tha $1000 dont pay GST whereas if you have a manufacturing business in Australia you pay 10% GST on all sales. As a hobby , maybe but would most herpers make their own?


----------



## MoskiWoski (Aug 6, 2013)

I like the ideas. One of my friends suggested making the humidity/moist hides for leopard geckos. They are popular here in the US right now. 

I don't know what the deal is here as far as taxes, for setting up at a reptile show. The table would cost me $30 and the 3 hides that are pictured together cost me about $6 to make. And some people would make their own, but I'll say, unless you have a decent wet saw for cutting tile, 1 cm thick slate makes a LOT of dust. I figure most people won't want to hassle with it, especially if they can buy a pre-made for like $15-20. 

And what did you mean, Red-Ink, about stacking levels tight? Do you have any example pictures? 

Im going to make some more today since its raining here and I'll have to cancel work for the day. I'll post more pics this evening.

Thanks everyone. More comments and suggestions are welcomed.


----------



## MoskiWoski (Aug 6, 2013)

The reason I made these so open, I have a bearded dragon. They're not the most agile lizard in the world. Haha. I didn't want her to get stuck.


----------



## Lawra (Aug 6, 2013)

Could you make the front edges more natural? Like, only cut the back edges? I like them but I find the beauty of natural slate is in the natural cross section. Mudgee slate is the best (I come from Mudgee)


----------



## oOLaurenOo (Aug 6, 2013)

You could make an awesome monitor stack out of that. But how heavy would it be? I like them, and I would love a stack for my ackies made out of that stuff, but it would almost need to be thinner sheets/slabs? As for beardies, great idea! They would work well for taller enclosures, you could have them under the heat light for a built up basking area. The stone would hold the heat well and provide warmth on there back as well as there stomach. Good job.


----------



## MoskiWoski (Aug 6, 2013)

I can make them more natural. I have a couple that I used a hammer to break the slate then lightly smoothed out the rough areas. It's very unpredictable though. I've tried to take a cm off the corner and ended up 400 pieces on the floor. Haha. Im going to experiment some more today. 

They are heavy. And the slate comes in all different thicknesses. I can try to get some thin pieces and give it a shot. But you're right, slate conducts heat like crazy, and makes an awesome basking spot. My Beardie loves it. And when she's not on top, she's inside, like sitting in a little oven.


----------



## Rogue5861 (Aug 6, 2013)

MoskiWoski said:


> And what did you mean, Red-Ink, about stacking levels tight? Do you have any example pictures?








Monitors love a tight stack, wedge themselves in. 

Im sure if you made some around 25-35mm between tiles you could market them as "stone basking stack for monitors" and sell a few to keepers, an all stone stack would be a lot cleaner then timber spacers as well. 




Rick


----------



## MoskiWoski (Aug 7, 2013)

Just made this one. Possibly for a leopard gecko?? Put wet paper towels in there? Maybe. I don't know. 

I see that stack. I can make that pretty easy. How many levels? 3 or 4?


----------



## MoskiWoski (Aug 7, 2013)

And this one. It's bigger. 30x30x15 cm


----------



## Snowman (Aug 7, 2013)

I love the idea of working with stone, though I find the finish too perfect. I think it would look better to smash and chip the edges to give it a more natural look, after all you are working with a natural product.


----------



## Rogue5861 (Aug 7, 2013)

MoskiWoski said:


> I see that stack. I can make that pretty easy. How many levels? 3 or 4?



Probably 3-5 depending on how high it was needed.


Rick


----------



## MoskiWoski (Aug 7, 2013)

Thanks Rick. And Snowman, I agree. However, smashing slate is VERY unpredictable. I've tried to knock off an inch and end up with a fist full of crumbled rock. That also leaves very sharp edges, which I have to go back and completely smooth out. I tried scoring it lightly then breaking it, and it goes a little better, but still unpredictable. I've wasted a lot of rock!!! Haha. That's why I went to cutting it. But if I could get good natural breaks, yes, I would do that for sure.


----------



## Snowman (Aug 7, 2013)

AH I see  I love the colours in it. Pretty cool rocks.


----------



## MoskiWoski (Aug 9, 2013)

About how big should the platforms be on the stack?


----------



## MoskiWoski (Aug 11, 2013)

Heres the monitor stack I made. It's about 30x30 cm.


----------



## Rogue5861 (Aug 11, 2013)

MoskiWoski said:


> View attachment 294879
> View attachment 294880
> 
> 
> Heres the monitor stack I made. It's about 30x30 cm.



Looks good mate 


Rick


----------



## MoskiWoski (Aug 11, 2013)

Rogue5861 said:


> Looks good mate
> 
> 
> Rick



Thanks. But I'd still like to see yours when you get time. I don't have any monitors, so I don't know what's ideal. 

Thanks a lot.


----------

